# Update on Murphy's Hemangiosarcoma



## mytwogoldens (Apr 21, 2013)

I posted a few weeks ago in another forum about my Murphy's splenic hemangiosarcomas and how confused I was on what to do next. Appreciated everyone's advice and their own experiences.
I decided to get a second opinion from an oncologist in Pittsburgh yesterday who was fantastic, explained in detail all my options and left all decisions up to me w/o saying what he would do. After all the pros and cons I decided to start Murphy on chemo yesterday. This morning he ate breakfast and his absolute favorite milk bone and is resting comfortably. I started him on cerenia last night to get a head start on nausea that he will probably experience in the next day or two. Again, this is quality not quantity and if he tells me it is too much for him we will stop. I hate this cancer and feel so incredibly sad that I am once again going to lose a golden to it. My last golden died within days after being diagnosed. I also have my other golden boy McGee (11yrs) who so far is healthy.  I'll try to post daily as Murphy goes this as all advice and suggestions will be appreciated.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Prayers flying your way that Murphy tolerates his chemo and has much quality time left.


----------



## mytwogoldens (Apr 21, 2013)

Murphy is doing great so far. He has had 2 chemos without any side effects & is enjoying life with long walks with his brother and lots of special treats, hugs and kisses. Tomorrow morning is a big day for us. He returns to Pittsburgh for his x-rays and ultrasounds to determine if the chemo is working. Thursday will be 2 months since his spleen removal. Every morning when he wakes me up with that sweet smile and a "mom I'm hungry look" my heart just sings with gratitude.
Please keep my sweet boy in your prayers that we can at least continue the chemo. I have no false hope as this cancer is a killer for sure but am praying I can at least have the summer with him.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Murphy*

I am so happy for you and Murphy that he is doing great.
He is in my prayers-God Bless you both!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

SO glad to hear the great update on Murphy. As the mom of two 12+ year old goldens, I can relate to hearts singing to their smile in the morning. Each day is a blessing now, isn't it?


----------



## Ylan's Mom (May 14, 2013)

My prayers are with you ... I am glad he is taking it well..


----------



## mytwogoldens (Apr 21, 2013)

Latest update ... Murphy's ultrasound & xrays were all clear ... no cancer cells visible!!!! His weight is stable. After his 1st & 2nd chemo treatment his WBC was so low he was on antibiotics but after this 3rd one his WBC was good. Both my vet and oncologist are amazed he is doing so well.  
To say the least I feel so blessed and he is my little trooper. He will turn 11 on 8/30 and am so hoping he can make it till then.
Please keep him in your prayers. Thanks everyone.


----------

